# switching modems.



## M0ddingMan1a

alright so i just bought a brand new modem. b4 i switch it with my old one. i just want to make sure, is there anything i need to do like for example call my ISP to let them knoe im switching my modem or just go ahead and plug the fresh one in and im good to go?


----------



## jp198780

think you can just plug in and go, but im not sure, do you have Comcast?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

yes i have comcast.


----------



## jp198780

if im right, you have 2 buy a modem 4 their service, but i may be wrong, did you try 2 see if you can connect with the new modem?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

no not yet, im still on the old one. i just wanted to make sure b4 i made the switch.

alright so i just checked their site and my modem is supported by their service.

i guess ima just go ahead and switch the modem and see how that goes.


----------



## jp198780

alright, it should workk..


----------



## Trizoy

Jp... If you don't know don't answer.

YES with any CABLE connection you will need to update your MAC address of the MODEM. This is given on a sticker on the new modem. Call Comcast and let them know you want to update your Macc address, they will understand. I used my own modem, and it worked fine.. But i can see how some might not work properly. They will also ask you the brand and model of the new modem.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

alright result conclusion:

wat trizoy said. it works, but u gotta most likely call up ur provider and tell them to up date the mac ip and reenable ur connection. restart comp and router. renew ip. ur done.


----------

